# My personal hero and heroines



## Admin (Nov 23, 2009)

I just want to publically say a huge THANK-YOU to Northerner and the moderators, Aymes, Sofaraway and Copepod who have tirelessly looked after this board while I have been away. I really can't express through typing how honoured I am to have met them on here and how ever greatful I will be.

Thank-you guys xxx


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 23, 2009)

Admin said:


> I just want to publically say a huge THANK-YOU to Northerner and the moderators, Aymes, Sofaraway and Copepod who have tirelessly looked after this board while I have been away. I really can't express through typing how honoured I am to have met them on here and how ever greatful I will be.
> 
> Thank-you guys xxx



They have been doing a fantastic job. I'm so glad this place was here for me when I was diagnosed. Everyone has been hugely supportive and whether I'm up or down, I couldn't imagine being without them all now.


----------



## Mand (Nov 24, 2009)

Well done to Northerner and the other moderators. You have been doing a brill job. So grateful that this forum is here. Thank you all so much.


----------



## Copepod (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for your vote of confidence, Admin - it's great to have you back looking in and posting.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 24, 2009)

Hear Hear Admin

What would we have done without Northener in particular

We all have been exceedingly lucky to have so many knowledgeable and caring people on this forum

Thanks to each of you for sparing your time

Hazel


----------



## AndyS (Dec 6, 2011)

My personal hero's and heroines of the month is for all the lovely caring people who are here offering help, encouragement and advice to regular and no so regular visitors to this forum.

I'm rubbish at expressing myself, this is for you all.

Andy xx

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtGF2m102Wg


----------



## Northerner (Dec 6, 2011)

AndyS said:


> My personal hero's and heroines of the month is for all the lovely caring people who are here offering help, encouragement and advice to regular and no so regular visitors to this forum.
> 
> I'm rubbish at expressing myself, this is for you all.
> 
> ...



Thank you Andy, I really enjoyed watching that - what an ensemble!


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 6, 2011)

I agree. It can be a difficult and thankless job at times.

Well done to all of you and I hope that everyone on the forum appreciates the time and effort that *I KNOW* you all put in to keeping things running smoothly.

Andy


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 7, 2011)

Well done ADMIN !!  & good link Andy !!!


----------



## pippin (Dec 9, 2011)

Adding my thanks to this post along with dad's thanks. 
This forum has supported both of us throughout....a winning team all with gold stars on their names  thank you SO much x


----------



## slipper (Dec 10, 2011)

My thanks too, I have a great GP, but not a great one for D, a practice nurse who is a good administrator, and you guys on here who pointed me in the right direction. I know forums take some work to run smoothly, you all do a brilliant job, it appears seamless


----------



## FM001 (Dec 11, 2011)

Well done everyone


----------



## Multicat (Dec 28, 2011)

Big Big thank you you were there when I needed you most. Northerner was so helpful, it gave me confidence to tackle things that had been worrying me for some time.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 28, 2011)

Multicat said:


> Big Big thank you you were there when I needed you most. Northerner was so helpful, it gave me confidence to tackle things that had been worrying me for some time.



Thank you Multicat, nice to hear from you  I hope that things have improved for you


----------



## MummyRose2009 (Jan 28, 2012)

My heros are my husband, daughter, mum, dad, brother and my brothers gf/my best friend. 

If it wasn't for them i could still be in hospital, in a coma or worse. They have been driving me everywhere, giving me confidence in myself, helping me feel stronger when i'm feeling down and giving up their own time to make sure that i am ok. 
I couldn't have got through this without them, and i hope they know that. 

I also want to give a big thanks to everyone on here, without help and advice from you all  i would have been at the end of my tether, you've all really helped me understand things a bit better and do the right thing so thank you all. 

And one more thanks is to my amazing diabetes nurses who have really made every effort to make sure im ok and give me praise. Elaine and Maxine from Sheffield diabetes centre you are truelly angels...

Soppyness over lol


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 20, 2014)

Just had a read of this again & so true & from nice people !


----------



## Bloden (Oct 20, 2014)

Oh, Hob-ie...now I want to know who Admin is/was, and how Northener got to be admin...


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 20, 2014)

He is the "main man"


----------



## Bloden (Oct 21, 2014)

There's a super-admin?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 21, 2014)

Bloden said:


> Oh, Hob-ie...now I want to know who Admin is/was, and how Northener got to be admin...



'Admin' was the person who originally persuaded Diabetes UK that they should support a UK forum. It took her two years to get things set up, and the forum launched on November 14th 2008 (World Diabetes Day, and Fred Banting's birthday). She was a Type 1 who had had it for 35 years and never met another Type 1.

I joined on the 15th November 2008, and as I was a regular poster from the start, Admin asked if I would like to be a moderator. I agreed, and then in April 2009 she asked if I would take over as Admin as she was expecting a baby and couldn't spend the time on the forum she hoped to. Basically, since then I have been Admin - she finally handed over the reins completely later in 2009 due to too many things going on in her life.


----------



## Bloden (Oct 21, 2014)

I see! (I'm so nosey)


----------



## KookyCat (Oct 21, 2014)

Bloden said:


> I see! (I'm so nosey)



Me too, I wanted to ask but you beat me to it.  In my fertile imagination I'd decided that there was a super admin person masquerading as one of the masses, so we wouldn't know.  Too much time on my hands, me?  No not at all


----------



## Northerner (Oct 21, 2014)

KookyCat said:


> Me too, I wanted to ask but you beat me to it.  In my fertile imagination I'd decided that there was a super admin person masquerading as one of the masses, so we wouldn't know.  Too much time on my hands, me?  No not at all



There used to be...  Not any more though, I can't really hide who I am


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 2, 2014)

Well Well Done That Lady ! & of course all other Moderators & Northy


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 4, 2014)

KookyCat said:


> Me too, I wanted to ask but you beat me to it.  In my fertile imagination I'd decided that there was a super admin person masquerading as one of the masses, so we wouldn't know.  Too much time on my hands, me?  No not at all



There is a super admin, he's called Northerner


----------

